# p2v 6.3



## canuck68 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello, I hope this is the right place to be asking this question. The boss is getting nervous that two *Free*BSD boxes running three or four jails each are running on old hardware and he wants them virtualized.  Has anyone P2V'd FreeBSD 6.3 using VMware?  If so, are there any pitfalls?  Is it even supported?  will it work? If you have a link to documentation  that would be great too.  Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Feb 7, 2014)

FreeBSD 6.3 has been discontinued for years, http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html. Create the VMs using a supported release of FreeBSD and migrate the configurations over from the old systems. Least amount of headaches.


----------

